# Victor dog food.



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello.

Wondering if anybody here has experience with the brand Victor dog food.
Considering switching from PPP to it.


Thanks.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Otter said:


> Considering switching from PPP to it.


Why?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My daughter's Pointer breeder uses it so her puppy came home eating it. It's the stinkiest poop making food ever.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hmmm… I’m wondering why too?? I’ve been feeding PPP Sport 30/20 forever. I just had one dog crack a toenail. It wasn’t due to lack of trimming or surface wear. Upon inspecting both dogs I noticed their nails are dry. The next week my trainer called and had a dog crack a nail during training. We were wondering if it’s coincidental, or maybe nutritional? I haven’t changed anything, but I’m still wondering. Both dogs, mine and the trainers, are on the same food. My trainer is South for the winter so not the same environment, but nails broke EXACTLY the same way. The entire bottom of the nail fell off.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

So I would buy a small bag first and just make sure your dogs like the taste. Other than a slightly picky dog I've had good results with it. My dogs do awful on proplan so I've had to try different brands to find what works.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Be aware that the current economy is forcing every manufacturer to either raise prices, cut costs - reduce quality, or both.
I know for a fact Purina Pro Plan will maintain quality and will not allow retailers to dictate price points. 
Some manufactures will be faced with the choice of reducing quality to meet price points or having their products removed from the shelves of major retailers.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

No personal experience with Victor, but I took a quick look at the ingredients in some of their products and overall it looks similar to or higher-quality than some of the PPP products. If you just want personal experiences, I'll leave that as my only statement. If you'd like a deeper dive on ingredients I'd need to know which variety of PPP you are currently using and which variety of Victor you are considering switching to, as well as your motivation in considering the switch...


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

We switched from PPP to Victor, and I’m much happier with it. A couple of mine didn’t do well on PPP but have done very well on Victor so it was a win for us!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Some asked why. With multiple Goldens we were looking to save a few bucks a month. After looking more closely, it's not worth it - not a significant savings. They are all fine on PPP and we aren't going to change.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ElvisMomTX (10 mo ago)

IrisGold said:


> We switched from PPP to Victor, and I’m much happier with it. A couple of mine didn’t do well on PPP but have done very well on Victor so it was a win for us!


May I ask which blend of Victor?


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

KimberlyTX said:


> May I ask which blend of Victor?


We use Hi Pro Plus for active dogs and puppies 








VICTOR Classic Hi-Pro Plus Formula Dry Dog Food, 50-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy VICTOR Classic Hi-Pro Plus Formula Dry Dog Food, 50-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

We're using Victor Professional (purple bag) for our 5 mo old pup. Very happy with it. Great coat sheen, firm poops, no fart issues and dog likes it well enough and is growing and healthy. Also used Victor on our last older dog with good results.


----------

